# C'est moi ou c'est eux ?



## Bilbo (17 Avril 2005)

Dans la série "mauvais coucheur" parfois je trimballe une couche particulièrement épaisse. À un tel point que je me demande si c'est le monde qui est fou ou si c'est moi. 

Ma compagne a un PC et évidemment elle a des problèmes à répétition. Comme on est au Bar ici, on se contentera de dire que pour atténuer le phénomène il me faut un disque dur interne supplémentaire.

Récemment, nous sommes allé à l'aéroport de Toulouse-Blagnac pour y déposer le gamin. À l'enregistrement, on nous prévient que le vol partira avec une heure de retard. Comme dans ma campagne profonde les disque durs internes à un prix raisonnable ne courent pas les rues, je dis au môme et à mon amie que je vais faire un saut à l'hyper du coin pour voir si je n'y trouve pas mon bonheur. Le minot me rappelle qu'il a besoin d'une clef USB pour l'école et me voilà parti pour faire une petite course vite fait. Du moins, le pensai-je. 

Ben l'hyper de Blagnac, il est vachement grand, et je mets bien cinq minutes pour réaliser que le rayon informatique et à coté de la lingerie au lieu d'être à proximité de l'électroménager. Je trouve assez vite une clef USB acceptable et quand je cherche les disques internes, je vois un beau box sur lequel il y a marqué "Clinique informatique" dans lequel officie un vendeur qui a l'air tout sympa.  J'attends mon tour (un temps raisonnable, je dois bien l'admettre) et lui demande ce qu'il a en magasin. J'opte pour un disque de 80 Go à environ 50 euros. Pas de soucis, mais il faut payer tout de suite. Je sors ma carte de payement et lui demande d'encaisser également la clef USB. "Il faudra faire enlever son emballage antivol à la caisse." me dit-il en montrant une caisse à proximité immédiate. Je jette un oeil et décide que ça me va puisqu'il n'y a personne. "Pas de problème, et il me faut une facture." dis-je en tendant la carte bleue.

Le vendeur débonnaire encaisse, me donne mon disque dur et me dit : "Pour la facture, il faut que vous alliez à l'accueil, je ne peux pas vous la faire."
  

Ce soir là, j'étais d'humeur badine, l'accueil était tout proche, l'attente à la caisse pour enlever le dispositif antivol de la clef nulle. Bref, je décide de me plier à la procédure.

Donc j'arrive à l'accueil qui, comme toujours, est organisé de manière circulaire avec un coté dans le magasin et un autre en dehors. Seul du coté magasin, j'apostrophe une des hôtesse avec mon sourire le plus charmeur (si, si, je sais faire  ) :
« Bonsoir, c'est pour une facture.
- Sortez du magasin et faites la queue.
- Mais le produit est déjà payé, et je ne vais pas faire la queue une troisième fois pour la facture d'un achat que je viens de réaliser et régler.
- C'est comme ça, il faut sortir et faire la queue. »
:mouais:

Aussi sec, je retourne au rayon et demande d'engager une procédure de remboursement au vendeur si sympathique. Il me dit que, vraiment, il ne peut pas faire de facture et marque sur le ticket de caisse que le remboursement a son accord. Je passe devant un vigile qui vérifie très soigneusement que je n'ai rien volé et me donne son approbation avec un sonore "C'est bon" et je fais la queue à l'accueil en dehors du magasin. :sleep:

Passe quelqu'un qui fait un échange, quelqu'un d'autre qui veut en emballage cadeau et une demi-douzaine d'autres avec diverses demandes. Mon tour arrive et l'hôtesse qui m'avait envoyé bouler me demande ce que je désire :
« Bonsoir, c'est pour un remboursement.
- Ah, je vois que vous avez l'accord du vendeur.
- Oui. »
Elle prends le matériel et prise d'un doute subit :
« Le matériel est défectueux ?
- Non.
- Ben alors pourquoi voulez-vous un remboursement ?
- Parce que je dois faire la queue pour la facture.
- Vous vous faites rembourser pour ça ?!!!!  »
Elle avait vraiment l'air de me prendre pour un extraterrestre.    Elle est même allé voir sa chef qui, à l'évidence, après un bref conciliabule, lui a expliqué qu'il fallait qu'elle procède au remboursement. Ce que l'hôtesse fit.

Je ne suis pas près de retourner dans un magasin de cette chaîne d'hypermarché puisque la seule sanction à notre disposition dans ces cas là est de garder notre argent. Mais un léger doute subsiste : c'est moi ou c'est eux ? 



À+


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Avril 2005)

Haha très bon  J'apprécie les gens qui vont au bout de leurs idées, même si ici heu...


----------



## poildep (17 Avril 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Mais un léger doute subsiste : c'est moi ou c'est eux ?


Tu as donc fait la file pour te faire rembourser parce que tu ne veux pas faire la file pour avoir une facture...




C'est grandiose, j'aurais pas fait mieux.  :love:


Et tu n'as pas le moindre doute à avoir.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Avril 2005)

Je te conseille vivement le visionnage d'un court-métrage de Didier Flamand qui s'appelle "La vis" (1993 - Avec Jean Reno) in le DVD "Clermont Ferrand - 25 ans de court-métrages"... Quand Kafka va se loger dans les petites choses du quotidien... 

PS : c'est eux!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Tu as donc fait la file pour te faire rembourser parce que tu ne veux pas faire la file pour avoir une facture...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'allais dire la même chose !   


 par contre t'as oulié un truc :  est-ce que l'avion est bien parti avec une heure de retard ou ...?


----------



## Macounette (17 Avril 2005)

C'est pour ça que je déteste, non j'abhorre les hypermarchés.


----------



## Pitt (17 Avril 2005)

Cela me rappelle une histoire...

   De retours de voyage, ma copine et moi-même attendions au bar d&#8217;un aéroport que l&#8217;on vienne nous chercher pour rentrer à la maison.

   On a fait en suite les 100 pas près de l&#8217;entrée. On entendait sans cesse un message concernant un sac abandonné et que l&#8217;on allait faire exploser lorsque soudain ma copine se rend compte qu&#8217;elle avait oublié son sac à main au bar (pas celui de macg, mais celui de l&#8217;aéroport).

   Nous voilà en train de courir vers le bar et on tombe sur un bien étrange spectacle : Un bar vide, un pauvre sac tout seul entouré d&#8217;un cordon de gendarmes et un homme déguisé en gladiateur en train d&#8217;ausculter la bête. Un dialogue de sourd commence.

   -[font=&quot]         [/font]Elle : pardon, mais c&#8217;est mon sac

   -[font=&quot]         [/font]Le gladiateur : Prouvez le, avez vous une pièce d&#8217;identité ?

   -[font=&quot]         [/font]Oui, elle est dans le sac !:rose:

   -[font=&quot]         [/font]Un passeport ?

   -[font=&quot]         [/font]Dans le sac

   -[font=&quot]         [/font]Un permis de conduire alors ?

   -[font=&quot]         [/font]Idem:rateau:

   Ca a duré des heures comme cela jusqu&#8217;au moment où ma copine a produit un inventaire du sac à main et que le gladiateur s&#8217;est enfin décidé à ouvrir la bombe et à vérifier.


----------



## naas (17 Avril 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas près de retourner dans un magasin de cette chaîne d'hypermarché puisque la seule sanction à notre disposition dans ces cas là est de garder notre argent.


je ne vais jamais dans les super marchés, il me prend un sentiment d'enervement à chaque fois   



> Mais un léger doute subsiste : c'est moi ou c'est eux ?
> 
> 
> 
> À+


t'inquiète pas pour ça


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ça que je déteste, non j'abhorre les hypermarchés.



... Une fois, avec des potes, on essayait de trouver à quoi pourrait ressembler l'enfer... Pour moi, c'était d'être condamné à Traîner un caddie à l'hyper du coin, un samedi aprèm'... Mais pour l'éternité


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Une fois, avec des potes, on essayait de trouver à quoi pourrait ressembler l'enfer... Pour moi, c'était d'être condamné à Traîner un caddie à l'hyper du coin, un samedi aprèm'... Mais pour l'éternité


 Mouais j'ai déjà imaginé pire là quand même...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Mouais j'ai déjà imaginé pire là quand même...



Pas depuis qu'ils ont inventé les mini-caddies pour les mômes ; qui te ruinent les mollets....


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pas depuis qu'ils ont inventé les mini-caddies pour les mômes ; qui te ruinent les mollets....


 Hahaha, certes, j'avais pas pensé à ça...


----------



## Bilbo (17 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> par contre t'as oulié un truc :  est-ce que l'avion est bien parti avec une heure de retard ou ...?


Il est parti pil-poil à l'heure dite, si je puis dire. 


Dans le même registre, je suis toujours à la recherche d'un disque dur. On trouve sur Internet des offres de garanties bien étranges. :hosto: Je vous laisse savourer.

_Pour 4.9 % du montant total de votre commande (hors frais de livraison) avec un minimum de perception de 7.5 Euros TTC
Extension de 7 à 15 jours pour le délai de rétractation
Numéro de hotline non surtaxé pour tout problème au sujet du matériel et uniquement dans ce cas-là. L'opérateur, ne pourra pas vous garder en ligne dans un autre cas.
Remboursement de vos frais de retour SAV (sont exclus les retours pour reprise, ou pour des produits dont la prise en garantie est refusée) sous forme d&#8217;un bon d'achat valable 3 mois (calculé sur la base d&#8217;un forfait par expédition postale sans option) pour tout SAV durant la durée de garantie du produit à concurrence de 1 an maximum.
Si votre produit tombe en panne dans les 15 premiers jours calendaires &#8211; à compter de la date de réception - et que vous nous déclarez cette panne dans ce délai vous pourrez sur demande être remboursé au lieu de procéder à un échange (la panne doit être effective et ne doit pas remettre en cause la garantie du produit).
Pendant la durée de garantie de vos produits et au maximum durant 1 an, nous vous assurons le Traitement prioritaire de votre SAV en 7 jours chez nous (hors délai de transport et délai d&#8217;expertise concernant la garantie constructeur). Si nous ne respectons pas ce délai de 7 jours et que votre produit rentre bien dans le cadre de la garantie constructeur, vous aurez la possibilité de choisir entre 2 options :
demander à être crédité d'un bon d'achat de la valeur du produit concerné le jour de votre commande, à utiliser dans les 6 mois en lieu et place du produit concerné par le traitement SAV.
attendre la réparation de votre produit.

_Pour un disque qui coûte moins de 60 euros, port compris, les 7,50 euros sont d'un bon rapport.  J'adore le dernier point : un vrai service qui vaut laaaargement le prix demandé. 

À+


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Avril 2005)

Tout à l'heure, je parlais de Kafka... Mais c'est bel et bien Ubu qui est à la barre


----------



## Imaginus (17 Avril 2005)

Dans la serie morceau vécu...


Etant un mordu de guitare electrique depuis mon enfance j'apprends avec etonnement l'ouverture d'un magasin (Milonga-ga) ou me dit on "il y a une tonne de pedales d'effets de taré!". Ni une ni deux pensez vous je fonce au magasin avec sous le bras ma fidele Ibanez... 
Arrivé au magasin j'entre et decouvre le concept ... Je me fais au passage attrapé par un nain de jardin me demandant ou je compte aller avaec ma guitare. Hu hu c'te bonne blague... tester et peut etre acheter une enieme pedale d'effet. Le bougre me demande d'attendre deux secondes et se pointe avec un horrible autocollant enorme qu'il compte coller sur ma gratte... :mouais:

"Ola fils t'as une assurance solide j'espere ?".Surpris il me demande pourquoi et je lui montre ma gratte en question. Un custum Ibanez sur base d'un RGT3220 avec table en erable ondée qualité 10 top.Bref pas le genre de jouer qui admet qu'on lui colle un sticker dessus. 
"Oooh" Qu'il fait. Je prends le sticker et je le colles sur mon t-shirt en soupirant... 
J'arrive au rayon guitare et la surprise une ribambelle de pedales et de processeurs d'effets à faire palir n'importe quel magasin pro. L'acheteur est un terroriste me dis je en moi meme jamais vu ca...
J'attrape une des nouveautés de line 6 au nom allemand legerement gutural qui ferait fuir n'importe quel grand mere normalement constituée.. Et je demande au vendeur (look facon bohemien et odeur de spif à 5 metres incable et completement depassé par ce matos pro...) "Euh t'as un stack ?"...

Stack ou double corps: Ampli lampe surmontant deux enceinte empilé dont une a pan coupé pour formé un "cabinet" soit un double corps à amplification à lampes. En bon francais un ampli de guitare electrique d'un metre 80 de haut pour 50kg avec deux enceintes de 4* 12"HP empillés" qui permette au guitariste d'avoir les cheveux qui flottent tout seul lors des concert... Et accesoirement un ampli digne d une gratte de non amateur...

"Euh non monsieur... On a juste des combos de 30watts à transistors...":mouais:

Je respire par la bouche...

"Gnié ? 
-On a juste un petit combo Valvestate Marshall de 100W :mouais:
- (impossible de retranscrire le son que j'ai fait)

Le gerant arrive , poignée de main et bouche ouverte devant ma custum... Je demande comment on peut testé des pedales aussi onereuse sans l'ombre d'un debut de Stack ou de combo 100% lampe pour se faire une idée...
Il me montre le combo Marshall . De nouveau je respire par la bouche en forme de poulpe...
"Okay"

Je branche mon Ibanez et pousse le gain du canal Lead a fond . Pas de ronflette (les micros Dimarzio sont formidable pour ca aussi). Et pan je balance un powercord a fond les gamelles. 
100 Watts dans la tronche ,ils font un bond terrible. Le jeune vendeur manque de violer son anatomie sur le manche d'une guitare OLP qui se tenait derriere lui... Un batteur qui fesait mumuse en perd ses baguettes , le DJ me traite de terroriste quand je fait ricaner la wha wha Morley... 
J'enchaine avec les premieres mesures de Summer Song de Joe Satriani pour finalement arreter au milieu du premier couplet...

Je balance devant l vendeur et le gerant medusés un "oui je sais vous n'avez pas mieux mais que voulez vous j'entends meme pas ce que je joue et le son est franchement crade..."
Le gerant me dit alors  que je peux ramener mon ampli  si je veux et qu'il n'y a aucun probleme .
Le vendeur regarde son chef completement bloqué. Mais chef "Un stack ca fait au moins 50 kilos et c'est au moins 5 fois plus puissant que ca". On croirait voir le Mime Marceau lorsqu'il montre a son chef la taille d'un stack . Celui ci se gratte la tete.

"Ben oui avec ce type de pedale vous allez faire rappliquer tous les guitaristes du coin mais si vous n'avez pas au moins un seul stack potable c'est foiré d'avance". Je regarde alors autour de moi les guitares et basses insignifiantes à 500 euros et les pedales et autres racks d'effets pro qu'il vend à 2 ou trois fois ce prix... Je rigole... 

"On va arrangé ca" qu'il me lance en me promettant d'avoir rapidement un stack Marshall ou Fender. 

A mon avis il faudra insonorisé tout le magasin ... 

Quand on joue au pro faut quand meme savoir assuré un minimum...


----------



## Bilbo (17 Avril 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Quand on joue au pro faut quand meme savoir assuré un minimum...


Je suis d'accord. N'empêche, sur ce coup je dirais plutôt que c'est toi et pas eux.   



À+


----------



## bengilli (17 Avril 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Dans le même registre, je suis toujours à la recherche d'un disque dur.



Ca c'est con va falloir que tu refasses la queue  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (17 Avril 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est con va falloir que tu refasses la queue :rateau:


 
J'ai toujours dit qu'il fallait qu'il change d'avatar...


----------



## Macounette (17 Avril 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Milonga-ga (...) custum Ibanez sur base d'un RGT3220 (...) "Euh t'as un stack ?"... (...) etc.


J'ai rien pigé


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien pigé


 J'avoue ne pas avoir absolument tout compris en détail mais bon... en gros je pense que j'ai saisi le principal :rateau:


----------



## Pitt (17 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien pigé


C&#8217;est un peu comme « tu reboot et tu reset ta PRAM et répares les autorisation puis bien sûre tu contrôle le CPU »&#8230; mais pour les fondu de musique.
Je crois.:rose:


----------



## Macounette (17 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue ne pas avoir absolument tout compris en détail mais bon... en gros je pense que j'ai saisi le principal :rateau:


Que les vendeurs étaient des nazes incompétents, oui; le reste par contre...


----------



## Macounette (17 Avril 2005)

Pitt a dit:
			
		

> C&#8217;est un peu comme « tu reboot et tu reset ta PRAM et répares les autorisation puis bien sûre tu contrôle le CPU »&#8230; mais pour les fondu de musique.
> Je crois.:rose:


Ah, voilà qui est mieux.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Mais un léger doute subsiste : c'est moi ou c'est eux ?


 
Ben disons que tout le monde n'est pas Alsacien...  

Ca me rappelle une histoire de piles... (5,5 Mo)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

bilbo , tu sais tu,  peux envoyer un mail a la centrale de ce  supermarché il y a meme un numero de tel. gratuit pour le consommateur pas content    

sinon, moi avec eux j'ai clos definitivement mes achats.....

il y a 4 ans environ je vois une pub pour un rangement sur roulette  de bureau
j'y vais mais il en ont plus ...je fais telephoner a l'autre distant 15 km
c'est bon , il l'ont.....d'un coup j'en achete 2 et vu que c'est mon droit j'en commande un 3eme pour moi , tout rose.....

le temp passe , l' article je ne le vois pas arriver  mais a force de leur casser les pieds il m'ont proposé quelque chose d'autre a la place pour le meme prix (environ 50 euros) meme s'il coutait plus de 100 euros.....mais j'aime pas et je laisse tomber......

a la rentré derniere je revois encore ce truc .....superrrrr  :love:  :love: 
je vais donc l'acheter mais eux ils n'ont pas reçu le stock   
je fais telephoner a l'autre hyper sans preciser la couleur et , bingo , on m'attends pour le chercher....

arrivé la bas deception , il est tout gris et acier , pas de rose et acier   

idée !!!!    je demande de telephoner a l'autre magasin, dans le departement a coté , 40 km chez moi ......genial super , ils ont en rose  :love:  :love: 

mon homme stoique prends la direction pour le 90 , on arrive la bas et.....
ben non, il en a pas de rose, ils ont mal vu sur l'emballage     

je suis sur le bord de nerf , on me propose de me le commander et la j'ai explosé


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben disons que tout le monde n'est pas Alsacien...
> 
> Ca me rappelle une histoire de piles... (5,5 Mo)


 Haha, c'est bien sympa   C'est de qui?


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Haha, c'est bien sympa   C'est de qui?


 
Pierre Desproges jeune inculte!   

Bon si non je vais pas laisser ca en ligne tres longtemps...


----------



## Bilbo (17 Avril 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est con va falloir que tu refasses la queue  :rateau:


Ben non. Je viens de l'acheter tranquillement assis chez moi ce dimanche après-midi.  Il faut juste se méfier des garanties optionnelles qu'on te propose.  

À+


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien pigé


 

_pssssiiit macounette : moi non plus  


_  *on demande Le Gognol pour une traduction s'il vous plait, Monsieur Le Gognol ! Merciiii !* 

_
_


----------



## bengilli (17 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours dit qu'il fallait qu'il change d'avatar...




hin hin :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rappelle une histoire de piles...



* Super **!*   

Rhaa ça c'était un comique ! :love:



Puisqu'on est dans les magasins 
y'à pas longtemps je me suis retrouvée dans un magasin de bricolage :mouais: oui parfois ça arrive !
Après avoir passé 20 bonnes minutes à admirer les différents systèmes de chasses d'eau (ben quoi  tout le monde donne des détails, alors moi aussi  ) ... après avoir secoué tous les paquets, histoire de faire bouger les pièces qui gênaient la lisibilité du plan de montage ...  je fis mon choix sur un ensemble qui me parut complet portant la mention "montage *très* facile" , et décida d'aller errer au rayon luminaire du magasin.

Arrivée au rayon en quesion :mouais: ...je regarde autour de moi : "ai-je loupé une pancarte par là ??? :hein: "

Voyez-vous le rayon luminaire était ...










 éteint ! :mouais:


oui éteint  parfaitement éteint : on n'y voyait rien ! 

j'avoue que j'ai trouvé ça drôle, je leur ai même laissé un p'tit mot dans leur boîte à diaglogue "Faite-nous part de vos remarques" ...je me suis pas gênée 


 je sais ça n'avait aucun intérêt mais il fallait que je le raconte !


----------



## Spyro (17 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> y'à pas longtemps je me suis retrouvée dans un magasin de bricolage :mouais: oui parfois ça arrive !


Ils avaient pas des casfques (rouges/orangés) ?  :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (17 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ils avaient pas des casfques ?  :mouais:



... et ils n'y voyaient rien non plus...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ils avaient pas des casfques (rouges/orangés) ?  :mouais:



 Nan rupture de stock et si tu continues à faire que de m'embêter (c'est valable aussi pour le Webo hein ! ) je me fâche !


----------



## Imaginus (17 Avril 2005)

@Macounette lol 

Disons en gros que ma gratte fait partie du Gotha de la guitare electrique (en language de djeun :"c'est d'la balle,la fusion dans ta tete") et que cela revient en terme de connerie à vouloir coller un autocollant sur le capot d'une Ferrari...


----------



## naas (17 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours dit qu'il fallait qu'il change d'avatar...


elle est où l'autre version d'ailleurs ?


----------



## Spyro (17 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Nan rupture de stock et si tu continues à faire que de m'embêter (c'est valable aussi pour le Webo hein ! ) je me fâche !


Chiche


----------



## Pierrou (17 Avril 2005)

Moi j'ai saisi, QU'ILS CREVENT TOUS CES POURRIS DE VENDEURS ! 
( constructif nan ?  )


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Chiche



* Waouuuu* :love: (je garde ça !  )


----------



## WebOliver (17 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je me fâche!




Ouiiiiiii....    :love:


----------



## Le Gognol (17 Avril 2005)

Imaginus, je t'aime !  :love:  :love:  :love: 

'+


----------



## golf (18 Avril 2005)

Bilbo, cela t'appendra à sortir de chez toi sans prendre ton Tranxene


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> @Macounette lol
> 
> Disons en gros que ma gratte fait partie du Gotha de la guitare electrique (en language de djeun :"c'est d'la balle,la fusion dans ta tete") et que cela revient en terme de connerie à vouloir coller un autocollant sur le capot d'une Ferrari...



Ben dis donc, t'aurais eu une Martin, ou une Rickenbaker, voire une Gibson ou une Fender, c'aurait été quoi ? l'olympe ?  Une Hispano ?     


_Une guitare japonaise, le gotha de la guitare électrique ... On croit rêver !_ :mouais:


----------



## Amok (18 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bilbo , tu sais tu,  peux envoyer un mail a la centrale de ce  supermarché il y a meme un numero de tel. gratuit pour le consommateur pas content
> 
> sinon, moi avec eux j'ai clos definitivement mes achats.....
> 
> ...





			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien pigé



Oula, moi non plus. Un "rangement sur roulettes de bureau" ?!


----------



## bengilli (18 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oula, moi non plus. Un "rangement sur roulettes de bureau" ?!



Ca fait un peu penser aux récits "j'ai un pote qui... ou on m'a raconté que quelqu'un..."

Ce truc a roulette ca doit etre un truc pas tres avouable... une croix de saint andré de salon ou une nappe de cuisine en vynile... qui sait


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il y a 4 ans environ je vois une pub pour un rangement sur roulette  de bureau
> j'y vais mais il en ont plus ...je fais telephoner a l'autre distant 15 km
> 
> (...) arrivé la bas deception , il est tout gris et acier , pas de rose et acier
> ...



*...Et en définitive Robertav a visité la moitié des hypers de France et parcouru 1500 kilomètres pour ne pas avoir ces roulettes sur bureau...*


----------



## Amok (18 Avril 2005)

En vérité, je vous le dit : l'homme qui vit avec cette femme est un saint !


----------



## duracel (18 Avril 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Je balance devant l vendeur et le gerant medusés un "oui je sais vous n'avez pas mieux mais que voulez vous j'entends meme pas ce que je joue et le son est franchement crade..."



Tu es peut être un petit peu sourd.


----------



## Luc G (18 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et la j'ai explosé



C'était donc ça !   

Oui, parce que  ces grosses chutes de neige ce week-end, c'était bizarre qu'il n'y ait pas une explication scientifique, quand même.


----------



## Imaginus (18 Avril 2005)

@Le Gnognol : lol  :love: 
@Pascal77 : Lol oh vi oh vi je les veux toutes    Ca agrandira ma collection   
@duracel : lol non j'suis pas sourd juste un peu barge j'aime avoir les cheveux qui flottent et les gueguerres de decibel avec le bassiste   (Bon il gagne toujours mais il veut pas que je branche ma gratte sur son ampli Rack Workingman de 800watts va savoir pourquoi  ...)


----------



## Luc G (18 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *...Et en définitive Robertav a visité la moitié des hypers de France et parcouru 1500 kilomètres pour ne pas avoir ces roulettes sur bureau...*



Et en plus, ces vendeurs sont de gros couillons : s'ils avaient été un peu à l'écoute de la clientèle, ils auraient discerné les critères pertinents pour satisfaire robertav, c'était pourtant simple :
- que ça ait des roulettes
- que ce soit rose.

Bon sang, ça laisse de la marge pour trouver quelque chose :
- des rollers roses
- une table à langer rose
- une brouette rose
- une voiture à pédales rose
- un fauteuil de dentiste rose
- une rolls rose
- un déambulateur rose
- un fauteuil à roulettes rose
- un lit à roulettes rose
- une remorque de voiture rose
- une tondeuse à gazon rose
- un bar à roulettes rose
- une table télé à roulettes rose
et le plus simple :
- un caddie rose pour qu'elle achète plein d'autres trucs.

Mais qu'est-ce qu'on leur apprend dans les écoles de commerce ?


----------



## Spyro (18 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> - un fauteuil de dentiste rose


arrrrrrrrrfffffffffffffffffff  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

pffffffff un truc comme cela quoi !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait un peu penser aux récits "j'ai un pote qui... ou on m'a raconté que quelqu'un..."




et beh dis donc, tu laches prise aussi facilment quand on te dis non ?   

moi pas


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Avril 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> « Bonsoir, c'est pour une facture.
> - Sortez du magasin et faites la queue.
> - Mais le produit est déjà payé, et je ne vais pas faire la queue une troisième fois pour la facture d'un achat que je viens de réaliser et régler.
> - C'est comme ça, il faut sortir et faire la queue. »
> :mouais:



Les douze travaux de Bilbobélix ? Tout ça pour un petit papier


----------



## bengilli (18 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et beh dis donc, tu laches prise aussi facilment quand on te dis non ?
> 
> moi pas



Moi non plus à vrai dire, mais j'ai déjà expérimenté à mes dépends que la ronchonnerie était pas la meilleure des solutions. Dernier exemple en date ?

Un nième coup de fil au service client de bouygues pour rétablir les fonctionnalités multimedia de mon gsm, j'ai raccroché au nez  de l'opératrice après l'avoir violemment pourrie ; résultat : pas de multimedia, la nana a eu plutot raison de m'envoyer chier à mon tour.

Tout ça pour dire que si le systeme commercial (je rentre pas dans les details) est vraiment biscornu et compliqué pour ce qui est des rapports humains, on ne fait pas évoluer les choses en jouant le bras de fer. C'est con mais si le client est roi, c'est également à lui qu'incombe la diplomatie. Je le regrette mais c'est un fait.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (18 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> - une rolls rose


rrhhhaaaaa le *rêve* !!! :love: :style:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Avril 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus à vrai dire, mais j'ai déjà expérimenté à mes dépends que la ronchonnerie était pas la meilleure des solutions. Dernier exemple en date ?
> 
> Un nième coup de fil au service client de bouygues pour rétablir les fonctionnalités multimedia de mon gsm, j'ai raccroché au nez de l'opératrice après l'avoir violemment pourrie ; résultat : pas de multimedia, la nana a eu plutot raison de m'envoyer chier à mon tour.
> 
> Tout ça pour dire que si le systeme commercial (je rentre pas dans les details) est vraiment biscornu et compliqué pour ce qui est des rapports humains, on ne fait pas évoluer les choses en jouant le bras de fer. C'est con mais si le client est roi, c'est également à lui qu'incombe la diplomatie. Je le regrette mais c'est un fait.



Le respect surtout pour les personnes en présence car ce n'est pas parce qu'on paie qu'on peut tout se permettre et ce n'est pas parce qu'on propose un service qu'on a tous les droits.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça pour dire que si le systeme commercial (je rentre pas dans les details) est vraiment biscornu et compliqué pour ce qui est des rapports humains, on ne fait pas évoluer les choses en jouant le bras de fer. C'est con mais si le client est roi, c'est également à lui qu'incombe la diplomatie. Je le regrette mais c'est un fait.




mais dans  mon cas avec cet hyper j'ai eté plus que "docile"*
je n'ai peté les plombs que quand on m'a fait faire environ 100 km allé/retour pour quelques chose qui n'etait pas dispo 


* de toute façon je n'avait pas le choix, mon homme  il travaillait souvent la dedans dans ces hyper  pour les reamenagement de leur lineares


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais dans  mon cas avec cet hyper j'ai eté plus que "docile"*
> je n'ai peté les plombs que quand on m'a fait faire environ 100 km allé/retour pour quelques chose qui n'etait pas dispo
> 
> 
> * de toute façon je n'avait pas le choix, mon homme  il travaillait souvent la dedans dans ces hyper  pour les reamenagement de leur lineares



Stratégie de vente avec un peu de chance tu viens et tu prends autre chose  Je ne te pensais aussi patiente . Quant à Bioman, il aurait dû être canonisé de son vivant


----------



## rezba (18 Avril 2005)

Bilbo, je peux te dire un truc ?
Je trouve que tu faiblis.
Oh, d'accord, tu trouves toujours des stratégies intelligentes et pleines d'espoirs pour tes cadets, lorsqu'il s'agit de dire aux commerçants qui t'entourent qu'ils sont incompétents, improductifs et idiots.
Mais quand même. Avec France Télécom et Free, tu nous avais habitués à une stature de héros. Tu étais pour nous un modèle, un exemple, un idéatype de chieur.
Ou alors, c'est l'euphorie de l'arrivée de l'adsl au fond du Tarn.


----------



## Bilbo (19 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bilbo, je peux te dire un truc ?


Pfff, tu n'as pas atendu ma réponse et tu as eu bien raison ; tu n'aurais pas écrit la suite. 



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Un idéatype de chieur.


T'appelles ça une référence ? 

Cela dit, obliger à remettre en rayon un produit acheté avec une hôtesse débordée qui dérange sa chef, je trouve que c'est pas mal. Et puis, je n'ai pas tout dit. Le vendeur sympathique, je me le suis mis dans la poche. "Vous raconterez l'anecdote lors de la prochaine réunion du personnel." lui ai-je dit. Il n'a pu réprimer un petit sourire. Il est probable que mon histoire a déjà fait le tour de la salle de pause et avec un peu de chance elle est même montée dans la hiérarchie. Ces procédés sont souvent bien plus efficaces que de démonter les gens en hurlant ; les râleurs bruyant c'est d'un banal ! :rateau:

   

À+


----------



## rezba (19 Avril 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Pfff, tu n'as pas atendu ma réponse et tu as eu bien raison ; tu n'aurais pas écrit la suite.



Que veux-tu, les formules de politesses sont parfois inutiles, mais elles servent aussi de figure de style. 




			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> T'appelles ça une référence ?
> 
> Cela dit, obliger à remettre en rayon un produit acheté avec une hôtesse débordée qui dérange sa chef, je trouve que c'est pas mal. Et puis, je n'ai pas tout dit. Le vendeur sympathique, je me le suis mis dans la poche. "Vous raconterez l'anecdote lors de la prochaine réunion du personnel." lui ai-je dit. Il n'a pu réprimer un petit sourire. Il est probable que mon histoire a déjà fait le tour de la salle de pause et avec un peu de chance elle est même montée dans la hiérarchie. Ces procédés sont souvent bien plus efficaces que de démonter les gens en hurlant ; les râleurs bruyant c'est d'un banal ! :rateau:
> 
> ...



Qui a dit que tu n'étais pas efficace ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Avril 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> "Vous raconterez l'anecdote lors de la prochaine réunion du personnel." lui ai-je dit. Il n'a pu réprimer un petit sourire. Il est probable que mon histoire a déjà fait le tour de la salle de pause et avec un peu de chance elle est même montée dans la hiérarchie. Ces procédés sont souvent bien plus efficaces que de démonter les gens en hurlant ; les râleurs bruyant c'est d'un banal ! :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> À+



Décidément certains feraient tout pour cinq minutes de célébrité  


PS : tu crois qu'il l'a raconté en "blague du lundi" ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus, ces vendeurs sont de gros couillons : s'ils avaient été un peu à l'écoute de la clientèle, ils auraient discerné les critères pertinents pour satisfaire robertav, c'était pourtant simple :
> - que ça ait des roulettes
> - que ce soit rose.
> 
> ...



Y avait même plus simple : une table de roulette rose ! ça aurait changé de celles des casinos où elles sont toutes vertes


----------



## Bilbo (19 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Décidément certains feraient tout pour cinq minutes de célébrité


Pfff, j'eusse préféré que l'organisation interne d'un hypermarché soit plus fluide. Et puis cinq minutes, ça manque par trop d'ambition. 




			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> PS : tu crois qu'il l'a raconté en "blague du lundi" ?


Ce fil n'est pas aussi célèbre que certains le pensent. :rateau: 

À+


----------



## naas (19 Avril 2005)

_je précise que je n'ai pas lu les posts précedent car bilbo a raison de toute façon    :_

ne jamais JAMAIS aller dans les supermarchés
c'est un endroit de perdition mentale ou tout est orienté vers le consumérisme, faisant appel aux plus vils clichés de notre monde moderne, derniers lieux de rendez vous de notre jeunesse ces zones commerciales sont des miroirs pour des cerveaux d'alouettes

mes amis camarades, collègues levons nous tous ensembles et crions fort et à haute voix :

Ah ! Ça ira, ça ira, ça ira
Le consommateur en ce jour sans cesse répète
Ah ! Ça ira, ça ira, ça ira
Malgré les promotions, tout réussira !
Nos ennemis confus en restent là
Et nous allons chanter Alléluia
Ah ! Ça ira, ça ira, ça ira
Quand bilbo jadis du clergé parla
Comme un prophète il a prédit cela
En chantant ma chansonnette
Avec plaisir on dira
Ah ! Ça ira, ça ira, ça ira

les surpermachés on les aura


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Avril 2005)

Vous voulez du matos pour que ça aille plus vite?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Avril 2005)

ok catherine vais aller à la boucherie alors


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Vous voulez du matos pour que ça aille plus vite?


Arf !


			
				vPittBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à PATOCHMAN.


----------



## Bilbo (19 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Ça ira, ça ira, ça ira
> [...]





			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Vous voulez du matos pour que ça aille plus vite?


Je laisse aux Irlandais et aux Corses le loisir d'assumer leur culture respective. Il n'en reste pas moins que je ne me reconnais pas dans ces propos révolutionnaires.

  

À+


----------

